# maxima emergency brake adjustment



## janine (Mar 20, 2004)

Just replaced the rear brakes on my 2003 nissan maxima. The emergency brake now does not hold the car. How do you adjust this? I can see it engaging the piston with the weel off, but the cable has alot of play in it when the e brake is off. Thanks in advance for any help on this.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

just keep pulling it all the way up... it'll slowly but surely adjust itself... my 4th gen does the same thing every time i change the rears..


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Wrong.

You have to pull the handle up at least half way and look on the end of the handle (under the actual handle) There will be a hole there. stick a 10mm socket in there and tighten it. Then release the handle and pull again. Know check it. If it needs more repeat the steps.

Warning: make sure to jack the back wheels (both of them) and make sure you can spin the wheels with the E-Brake off or you will wear out the rear brakes really quick.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

dunno if they have the inner drum, for the e-brake or not, but a lot of drum brake systems have an auto-adjuster that adjusts them to where they need to be, when the car is in reverse.. so run it in reverse for 10-20 feet.. see if that helps.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

OniFactor said:


> dunno if they have the inner drum, for the e-brake or not, but a lot of drum brake systems have an auto-adjuster that adjusts them to where they need to be, when the car is in reverse.. so run it in reverse for 10-20 feet.. see if that helps.


2k3 is disc brakes all around.


----------

